# BYH Member Map



## elevan (Oct 9, 2011)

BYH Member Map  (Google)


If you would like to - place your farm on the member map!



*Just post your request here (city, state / region, country) and I'll add you.  If you have a Farm name you'd like listed make sure you put that too* 
Also let me know if you want your flag to be a different color (standard is blue) choices are blue, red, green, teal, yellow, purple, fuchsia.







> Instructions to add yourself if you have a google account:
> 
> Click EDIT (Left side)
> Use mouse to drag map to your general area
> ...


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, I figured out how to put it on the map, but I cannot change the name!


----------



## elevan (Oct 9, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ok, I figured out how to put it on the map, but I cannot change the name!


I changed it for you  



If anyone else has an issue just let me know


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 9, 2011)

HOw do I put my farm on the map?


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

I updated the first post with instructions


----------



## kstaven (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have the options available that you list. Even when logged in to my google account.


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok... :/


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

Until I figure out what's going on...I'll just have everyone post their request and I'll add them myself  

Oh, KStaven, you accidentally moved woodleighcreek.  I put her back    I also added a marker for you but I don't know if it's in the right spot in BC.


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

Who is placemark 5 and 7?  You're in the South Atlantic Ocean...by Nigeria in Africa


----------



## kstaven (Oct 10, 2011)

Moved mine now there are two of me.


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

Instructions to add yourself if you have a google account:

Click EDIT (Left side)
Use mouse to drag map to your general area
Double click with mouse to zoom in
Keep zooming until you get to your home area
At the top of the map is a "hand" a "balloon marker" and a "zig zag line"
Click on the "balloon marker"
Place the marker where you are located
Double click on the marker to bring up a "dialog box"
Enter your BYH member name
Click OK on the dialog box
Click DONE (left side)


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Moved mine now there are two of me.


I fixed it.

I bet you wish there were 2 of you some days


----------



## kstaven (Oct 10, 2011)

Many days. Especially with multiple properties.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 10, 2011)

Roll Farms is in Marion, IN (Grant County, if it asks...apparently there are 2 Marions in IN...?)


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 10, 2011)

Hickoryneck in middlesex co Va


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

I got ya Roll Farms and Hickoryneck.  Have a look and make sure it's right  





Does anyone know who placemarkers 4 and 5 are?  They are in the Gulf of Guinea in the South Atlantic by Africa...


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 10, 2011)

Kstaven,  when you get time, I would like to move to the midwest.  Could you  move me? 

OH, and I cant seem to keep up with my chores, will make another me while your at it?  The new one preferable would NOT have a constant sore throat would therefore actually FEEl like doing chores? (and make me thinner and richer)

I think thats all I want for today, thanks.


----------



## tressa27884 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd love you to put me on the map.  I don't have a google account.  I live in Concord, Contra Costa County, Ca.
Thanks....

If you would like to - place your farm on the member map!

Tressa


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got you Tressa  



RTG - do you want on the map or not?     Gotta have your city...I know your state


----------



## RPC (Oct 10, 2011)

CGK Boer goats Huntertown, IN


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 10, 2011)

Lilly's Little Farm is in Lakeland, FL (Polk County)
thanks!


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

I got you RPC and TigerLilly


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 11, 2011)

Taylor Farms
Buchanan, GA 30113

Green Flag Please


----------



## ksj0225 (Oct 11, 2011)

Calico Reds
Greenville NC 27858
Red Flag


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got you both Pumpkinpup and ksj0225!


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 17, 2011)

Muncy Valley, Sullivan County, PA
Green Flag please.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 17, 2011)

oops, sorry Elevan.  I fergot bout this thread.

Um yea,  I am in Hiddenite NC. ad the farm name is "Thistledew Farm"

And I want a green flag with red stripes and purple polka-dots.

Thanx


----------



## ca (Oct 17, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> BYH Member Map  (Google)
> 
> If you would like to - place your farm on the member map!
> 
> ...


Can you add me, please?
Wickenburg, AZ 85390 USA name: Widget Creek Ranch
Can I be yellow?


----------



## elevan (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got you Mamaboid, redtailgal and ca.


Last call for placemarker 4 and 5...if you don't identify yourself I'll presume it's a mistake


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 19, 2011)

Neat!  I don't have a farm, but hopefully one day.   

4 & 5 must be a mistake.  Looks like they are in the Ocean off of Africa?


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 19, 2011)

Little Green Pastures Farm, Butler, KY, Pendleton County

I want this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as my marker.


----------



## elevan (Oct 19, 2011)

I got you jodie.  I made you purple


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 20, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Little Green Pastures Farm, Butler, KY, Pendleton County
> 
> I want this http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j150/dreamchaserpony/goatrunboer.gif as my marker.


Love the marker you found.  You should put it in your signature.


----------



## esbee (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to be on the member map.   Where is the member map? :/

My info:
Sherrie Burks
Quinlan, Texas, USA, 
Caddo Creek Acres

My flag is red.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 29, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Little Green Pastures Farm, Butler, KY, Pendleton County
> 
> I want this http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j150/dreamchaserpony/goatrunboer.gif as my marker.


Where did you get that CUTE icon?

I want one! I want one!


----------



## elevan (Oct 29, 2011)

esbee said:
			
		

> I want to be on the member map.   Where is the member map? :/
> 
> My info:
> Sherrie Burks
> ...


I've got you  

You'll find the map here:  http://g.co/maps/8jvyy


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Cool !!~


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're still adding farms, will you add me?  Dascountry's 45 Hawks, MI 49743 Yellow flag please......Thanks so much


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

Dascountry said:
			
		

> If you're still adding farms, will you add me?  Dascountry's 45 Hawks, MI 49743 Yellow flag please......Thanks so much


You've been added


----------



## breezy B ranch (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't have a google account and I would appreciate if you could add me!  Sahuarita, Arizona Breezy B ranch and I would love a purple flag! 
Thank you!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

breezy B ranch said:
			
		

> I don't have a google account and I would appreciate if you could add me!  Sahuarita, Arizona Breezy B ranch and I would love a purple flag!
> Thank you!!!


Done


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, put ME on the map please....Can I be pink????

I'm in Pierce, Oklahoma.

Martens Ranch

Thanks, DonnaBelle

PS.  have you noticed how spread out we are?  Nobody is really close to anyone else.  Goats are slowly taking over the United States of America...........whaaahhhaaaaaaa


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Yes, put ME on the map please....
> 
> I'm in Pierce, Oklahoma.
> 
> ...


You're on the map!


----------



## jakeinkalispell (Mar 7, 2012)

Can I get on there please

Kalispell, MT
Lost Creek Rabbit Farm


Thanks, Jake


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

jakeinkalispell said:
			
		

> Can I get on there please
> 
> Kalispell, MT
> Lost Creek Rabbit Farm
> ...


You're there!


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2012)

*Please be careful that if you add your own marker that you do not accidentally move anyone else.  Thanks!*


----------



## greybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

Too late to get in? 
D&J Farms
9 miles north of Cleveland Texas just accross the Liberty/San Jacinto county line on FM 945.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 29, 2012)

Would love to be on it. Hephzibah, Ga. Thanks elevan


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww.... Theres no one in AK!!! 

Grr.. I should add myself  Ill add us after we move (if were still in AK!)


----------



## Alice Acres (Aug 29, 2012)

Alice Acres Farm
Between Mankato and Janesville, MN

Thanks!


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 31, 2012)

I added myself following your instruction. Hope that's ok.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 31, 2012)

No google acct - so if you could add us please?

Mankato MN 56001
(Blue Earth County)

oops - saw I requested in August, but I just had  looked at the map and we're not there - in fact no one in MN.


----------



## elevan (Oct 31, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I added myself following your instruction. Hope that's ok.


Absolutely!


----------



## elevan (Oct 31, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> oops - saw I requested in August, but I just had  looked at the map and we're not there - in fact no one in MN.


Whoopsie!  Looks like I missed a few requests somehow.  :/  I'll them (and you) now


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 31, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## elevan (Oct 31, 2012)

*Ok, I think that I've caught up with any missing requests.  If I still missed anyone please just ask again* 



			
				greybeard said:
			
		

> Too late to get in?
> D&J Farms
> 9 miles north of Cleveland Texas just accross the Liberty/San Jacinto county line on FM 945.


Got ya in the approximate area!



			
				terrilhb said:
			
		

> Would love to be on it. Hephzibah, Ga. Thanks elevan


You're there!



			
				Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Alice Acres Farm
> Between Mankato and Janesville, MN
> 
> Thanks!


Got ya in the middle  



			
				CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Awww.... Theres no one in AK!!!
> 
> Grr.. I should add myself  Ill add us after we move (if were still in AK!)


Did you want me to add you?


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 1, 2012)

Whoohoo! I figured it out!


----------



## imaculprit (Jan 14, 2013)

Woot! Added myself. Only three of us in Georgia. Too bad we aren't closer to each other


----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)

Added myself   there's actually someone only like 30ish minutes from me!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 18, 2013)

added myself


----------



## ACadwallader (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope I added our farm correctly


----------



## bcnewe2 (Mar 19, 2013)

2 rivers sheep farm
Union, MO
Thank you!


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 19, 2013)

I added me!


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 4, 2013)

Littlefoot Farm
Niagara region, Ontario, Canada
Thank you!


----------



## elevan (Dec 4, 2013)

Done @lilfoot


----------



## elevan (Dec 4, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:


> 2 rivers sheep farm
> Union, MO
> Thank you!


done


----------



## AshleyFishy (Feb 22, 2014)

Windy hill farm
Lindale tx


----------



## geniebell (Apr 28, 2014)

Tollhouse, CA


----------



## elevan (Apr 29, 2014)

I am sorry but it appears that Google has removed the ability to edit the name of markers on the map, so we will no longer be able to continue our member map.  I'll check on this on occasion to see if things change and if they do we'll reopen the thread.


----------

